# christmas moss



## gratefulgrapefruit (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My name is Ahmed and I live in Mississauga. Finding this (awesome) forum was a blessing since it poses so much relevance to me! I am new to planted tanks; though I've kept successful community tanks in the past, I want to try my luck at a beautiful, more natural environment for my pets. 

For my planted tank, i am planning on going low-tech, medium light (2wpg of T8, or 1.5wpg of T5NO), DIY Co2, no ferts. Now, I was wondering if Christmas Moss would do well in these conditions? According to some plant sites I've visited, this particular moss is "difficult" to care for... and I was just wondering why. What are your experiences with it? 

I've done a search for threads on christmas moss and unfortunately i wasn't able to find one that answered my question, so there it is!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I picked up some of this moss, albeit a very small amount of living, green moss on a rather large brown clump.


people say it is difficult because it really only grows nice attached to rock or driftwood. Also, it doesn't like the higher temperatures, and will grown much better in colder temperatures. My tank is at 76 and the growth has slowed to the point I might extract it and get a better growing moss.

Also, it is very filamentous. just putting it in my tank i had lots of little bits floating around. It's going to a be a pain to remove.

I like the look, but it isn't the best growing moss.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I think that all moses grow better if they are attach.
In fact, they are not real floating plants as riccia, for instance., or others.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I think that all moses grow better if they are attach.
> In fact, they are not real floating plants as riccia, for instance., or others.


the moss just sinks, it doesn't float. i think i may use some fine fishing line to tie to my driftwood. see how things go.


----------



## gratefulgrapefruit (Mar 25, 2010)

thank you for the replies! in that case, i suppose i will go for taiwan moss for my moss wall.  i am planning on keeping tetras so i will need the somewhat higher temperature than what christmas moss thrives in.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

gratefulgrapefruit said:


> thank you for the replies! in that case, i suppose i will go for taiwan moss for my moss wall.  i am planning on keeping tetras so i will need the somewhat higher temperature than what christmas moss thrives in.


good plan. Also, I've read that Taiwan moss looks near-identical to Xmas moss.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> good plan. Also, I've read that Taiwan moss looks near-identical to Xmas moss.


It looks even better than X-mas moss.


----------

